

Game of Thrones piracy is "better than an Emmy" - EtienneK
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/8/8/4602764/game-of-thrones-piracy-better-than-an-emmy-says-time-warner-ceo

======
Centigonal
This prevalence of piracy, I think, is as much due to HBO's famously terrible
availability outside of TV[1] as it is the show's success.

[1]
[http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones](http://theoatmeal.com/comics/game_of_thrones)

